# Incandescent Forum - Threads of Interest



## Unforgiven

This thread will serve as a master sticky for the Incandescent forum with links to threads our members may find useful.

LuxLuthor's Most Powerful Maglite Mods List 

Hotwire How-To: The ROP and the Mag 11 

Mega Reflector Shootout

Destructive Incan Tests - Graphs 

Destructive Incan Bulb Tests

Download Hotrater & LuxLuthor Spreadsheet Files 

REALLY Simple Guide To Figuring Out Voltage In Maglite

The Great Internet Light Bulb Book, Part I

Popular bulbs current draw; SF & other brands, incl hotwires

R.O.P. Roar of the Pelican mini-FAQ/master thread

The lamps and batteries for SF Turbo heads thread

The complete guide to the Tigerlight

CR123 2C Mag Mod master thread

MDs Lithium-Ion > Incandescent guide, + compatability/comparison chart

The Surefire M6 thread compendium 

Guidelines for using a high power incan

LumensFactory IMR bulb configuration options guide/chart

10.5in IS Sphere incan OTF readings by bigchelis

Single AAA incandescent mini flashlights.

Adding this E2e compendium...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...e-17670-Replacement-Bulbs-Threads-of-Interest


Threads related to the PhD-M6 programmable hotwire driver for the SF-M6:


Development
Assembly & testing
Feeler and further development
Feedback and impressions from testers


----------

